# Do You Weigh Your Motorhome ?



## Wooie1958 (Nov 22, 2014)

How many of you actually check the weight including axle weights of your motorhomes ?

I uprated mine after trying the " Self Weigh Facility " just outside Stirling a while back.

VOSA was parked up in there having a craft break and one of the guys came over for a nosey.

He said he would have one himself in a couple of years when he retired

I was a little surprised at the figures as i was very very close to the limits i was allowed.

It was legal but, only just !

Several years back at a CC site and chatting about it in the washing up areas that guys are sent to whilst the women just
sit on their backsides watching Emmerdale and Corrie etc.  

One fella said his mate had just received a ban for being overweight.

Apparently he got pulled when he slowed down to 20 MPH on a long uphill section of the M4 ? ( i don`t know the area that well ).

After being escorted off the motorway he was taken to a weighbridge and found to be 1.4 Tonne overweight :scared:

The motorhome was impounded and the driver received a 4 figure fine and was banned for 12 months.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 22, 2014)

As you know Graham, I have bought some pads so I can weigh my own van. (Sorry, never got back to you on that did I). I have used them and they show the van as just under with half a tank of water on board and full of fuel. They are supposed to be accurate within a couple of percent, but I still need to weigh the van on them and compare results with a public weighbridge for peace of mind.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 22, 2014)

I went through getting my front axle upgraded, I found that I was over the limit on the front end all the spare payload was at the back. My van was plated to the max. for the chassis of 3850 kgs, rear axle 2000 kgs front axle 1850 kgs. This meant that to use the max payload I had to load the van perfectly. I had the front axle upgraded to 2000 kgs to give me some flexability on loading. 
My van is a 7.4 metre A class, there is no way it could be classed as legal on a 3.5 MGW even though it was sold like this, what doesn't help is it has the 3 litre engine which according to Rapido uses an extra 50 kgs on the front end.

Payload/MGW is a big issue, I have just over a year until I reach the dreaded 70, I like the comfort & space of a large van but depending on the medical I might have to downsize to a 3.5 ton van with less payload (also extra road tax). It seems stupid I could buy my current van new rated at 3.5 ton which would give it zero or negative payload, how much extra damage could I do with the extra 350 kgs??? A sensible figure for motrohmes should be 4 ton, this would enable manufacturers to make a decent sized van with an acceptable payload. The current situation means a good majority of vans are being driven illegally over there rated max weight. There should be more weighbridges available to be able to self check your weight.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 22, 2014)

Kontiki said:


> I went through getting my front axle upgraded, I found that I was over the limit on the front end all the spare payload was at the back. My van was plated to the max. for the chassis of 3850 kgs, rear axle 2000 kgs front axle 1850 kgs. This meant that to use the max payload I had to load the van perfectly. I had the front axle upgraded to 2000 kgs to give me some flexability on loading.
> My van is a 7.4 metre A class, there is no way it could be classed as legal on a 3.5 MGW even though it was sold like this, what doesn't help is it has the 3 litre engine which according to Rapido uses an extra 50 kgs on the front end.
> 
> Payload/MGW is a big issue, I have just over a year until I reach the dreaded 70, I like the comfort & space of a large van but depending on the medical I might have to downsize to a 3.5 ton van with less payload (also extra road tax). It seems stupid I could buy my current van new rated at 3.5 ton which would give it zero or negative payload, how much extra damage could I do with the extra 350 kgs??? A sensible figure for motrohmes should be 4 ton, this would enable manufacturers to make a decent sized van with an acceptable payload. The current situation means a good majority of vans are being driven illegally over there rated max weight. There should be more weighbridges available to be able to self check your weight.




That`s very similar to how mine was, 3,850 Kg max with splits of 1,850 Kg front and 2,120 Kg rear.

It was the rear ( 2.4 metre overhang ) that i was frighteningly close on at 2,100 Kg and it wasn`t exactly full.

The front was fine and being a Low-Profile i can`t get anymore weight further forward than what it is now.

A quick call to SV Tech  SvTech - Special Vehicle Technology  and i found i could uprate to 4,100 Kg and the rear would go up to 2,300 Kg.

I have since uprated and checked my weights again ( fully loaded ) and i`m 2,140 Kg on the rear, a good 160 Kg under :hammer:


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 22, 2014)

There is a section of the M4 nr Bristol that weighs you as you drive over it ! 
Rob weighed my bus and I was just over but is there anywhere you can go without the powers that be looking on ?


----------



## Debs (Nov 22, 2014)

I was very aware of the weight of stuff when I was dismantling my van for rebuild, when I took the overhead cupboards down, I nearly did myself a mischief, and it would appear that they were made before being installed in the van and they sure were heavy. There is still a bit of woodwork to be finished and I am hoping to weigh it when all work is finished, but for now, the thing I have noticed is that the handling has improved considerably, and it nips along a lot better, so hopefully the vans weight will be OK.:rulez:


----------



## silverweed (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't understand the first post. Being over weight is not an endorsable offence, he may have been chained up until the extra weight had been removed. He in most probability have not been find only warned for a first offence so something else must have been going on. I know theses passed on tails do change with the telling but as a VOSA wife as they say "we have inside info"


----------



## Robmac (Nov 22, 2014)

silverweed said:


> I don't understand the first post. Being over weight is not an endorsable offence, he may have been chained up until the extra weight had been removed. He in most probability have not been find only warned for a first offence so something else must have been going on. I know theses passed on tails do change with the telling but as a VOSA wife as they say "we have inside info"



There was a program on TV yesterday and Tameside Council were stopping and checking vehicles. One driver was 1.5 tonnes overweight, and I believe he got a fine and 3 points. (This was a passed on tail from my wife though!)

I had previously believed that this was the jurisdiction of VOSA but apparently not.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, weigh my rigs at least once during every trip. Regardless of overweight or not, how can you know what pressure to pump the tyres to without wheel loadings


----------



## thebigdogsix (Nov 22, 2014)

I know Barnsley council have a weigh bridge that the public can use at a cost of a fiver for three weighs. So I'm guessing most councils will have a facility but then again with all the cut backs who knows


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 22, 2014)

I know I should do it but to date haven't bothered. I suspect I'm not in the minority and reckon most don't bother.
I travel mainly on my own and have 400kg payload with half full fuel and water tanks and looking at what I carry I should be well within my allowance.
Will get round to it over the winter more out of curiosity than concern about whether I'm legal or not.
Will post on forum when I have had it weighed.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 22, 2014)

I too have used the facility by the M9 at Stirling. I was surprised to find the rear axle on the limit, though total weight ok. On investigation the uprated weight plate had not been applied during the confusion of Bentleys demise, so at least it got me to sort that out.
I have heard in conversation that up to 80% of motorhomes checked are found to be overweight.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 22, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> There is a section of the M4 nr Bristol that weighs you as you drive over it !



Couldn't find anything about this  - where did you get your info?

Sometimes the MOT brake testing machine will give you an axle weight. I was about 2800kg from memory...


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 22, 2014)

2cv said:


> I too have used the facility by the M9 at Stirling. I was surprised to find the rear axle on the limit, though total weight ok. On investigation the uprated weight plate had not been applied during the confusion of Bentleys demise, so at least it got me to sort that out.
> I have heard in conversation that up to 80% of motorhomes checked are found to be overweight.



What facility is that near Stirling ?
I'm travelling up that way in 3 weeks time, do you just pull in and pay for the service ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 22, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> What facility is that near Stirling ?
> I'm travelling up that way in 3 weeks time, do you just pull in and pay for the service ?




It`s a Self Weigh Facility and it`s free, just drive in and follow the instructions on the notice on the lamp post.

It`s off the A84 that crosses the M9 and it`s in the POI`s  *CR Stirling ( off A84 ) Stirlingshire*





The last image shows the Plate that you drive over slowly


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 22, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> It`s a Self Weigh Facility and it`s free, just drive in and follow the instruction on the notice on the lamp post.
> 
> It`s off the A84 that crosses the M9 and it`s in the POI`s  *CR Stirling ( off A84 ) Stirlingshire*



Many thanks, will probs call in.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 22, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> I know I should do it but to date haven't bothered. I suspect I'm not in the minority and reckon most don't bother.
> I travel mainly on my own and have 400kg payload with half full fuel and water tanks and looking at what I carry I should be well within my allowance.
> Will get round to it over the winter more out of curiosity than concern about whether I'm legal or not.
> Will post on forum when I have had it weighed.



Another thing that I always mean to do. 

Richard


----------



## johnmac185 (Nov 22, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> It`s a Self Weigh Facility and it`s free, just drive in and follow the instruction on the notice on the lamp post.
> 
> It`s off the A84 that crosses the M9 and it`s in the POI`s  *CR Stirling ( off A84 ) Stirlingshire*
> 
> ...



i have used the Stirling weigh facility many times, very handy and not far off the route, it is the only one i know of it's kind anyone know of any others anywhere,,John


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 22, 2014)

johnmac185 said:


> i have used the Stirling weigh facility many times, very handy and not far off the route, it is the only one i know of it's kind anyone know of any others anywhere,,John




Me neither, i`ve traveled the length and breadth of the UK and i can`t think of another.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

Is there a POI VOSA weigh station? 
I know they often stop and weigh vehicles on the A47 between Newark and Sleaford near the roundabout.
I've been pulled and weighed by VOSA with portable weigh pads whilst driving a truck and was within 10ks of being overloaded so no problem.

One thing I wondered about - is they are not allowed/issued with blue lights and stopped me on yellows!  
I knew the officer from work so stopped at the first layby but what if I had not stopped.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 22, 2014)

*National Weighbridge list*

Anyone wishing to weigh their van can do so by looking at this list of local weighbridges

Alf



http://chrishodgetrucks.co.uk/useful-info/truck-weighbridges.htm


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 22, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Is there a POI VOSA weigh station?
> I know they often stop and weigh vehicles on the A47 between Newark and Sleaford near the roundabout.
> I've been pulled and weighed by VOSA with portable weigh pads whilst driving a truck and was within 10ks of being overloaded so no problem.
> 
> ...




I know where the vast majority of VOSA Check Points are but as far as i am aware they are not open to the public.

Stirling i think is the only one.

What makes it better is that it is a Dynamic Axle Weigher which are more accurate than a normal weighbridge for axle weights.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> I know where the vast majority of VOSA Check Points are but as far as i am aware they are not open to the public.
> 
> Stirling i think is the only one.
> 
> What makes it better is that it is a Dynamic Axle Weigher which are more accurate than a normal weighbridge for axle weights.



I was thinking to avoid them?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 22, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> I was thinking to avoid them?




Why, if you are running legal ?


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, 
went through all that here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/35943-went-weighbridge-today.html#post410416

Had to pay a tenner for the local weighbridge and they refused to allow me to weigh a single axle, even unoffically as i said I didn't need a print out but could I just look at the readout. NO we are not alowed to do that!! last time I there.

Whats a Dynamic axle weigher?

What model MH have you got Wooie?


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 22, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Why, if you are running legal ?



If you camp alone and don't buy anything at all its easy to stay 'legal'.
If you buy food because you need it or wine because you want it and if you have a wife that can put things aboard that you have no idea about you may not want to told about it? 

Are you telling me that you are always under the weight of you plate? 

I openly admit I don't  know the weight of my van all the time


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 22, 2014)

Penny13 said:


> There is a section of the M4 nr Bristol that weighs you as you drive over it !
> Rob weighed my bus and I was just over but is there anywhere you can go without the powers that be looking on ?



my local scrap yard say they will do mine for free as i know them ,mind you wilst i was in the craine driver was drouling over my skoda with his grabs i jest you not,i gave him the one finger salute and shouted not yet mate.:scared:


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 22, 2014)

We use the free weighbridge outside trading standards in Morley (near Leeds). We always pack carefully but were always close to the limit, (so who knows how many overweight vans are on the road). We uprated via SVC from 3.5 to 3.9t which allowed us to take all the toys, though most of the extra payload was on the front axle where we didn't need it.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 22, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> If you camp alone and don't buy anything at all its easy to stay 'legal'.
> If you buy food because you need it or wine because you want it and if you have a wife that can put things aboard that you have no idea about you may not want to told about it?
> 
> *Are you telling me that you are always under the weight of you plate? *
> ...




Yes, i genuinely believe i am and the weighbridge tickets prove it.

The only thing that isn`t quite full is the fuel tank which has done 8.6 miles from being brimmed to the weighbridge.

Everything else is full to bursting especially when we go away for over a week.

I mean everything from the fridge to the wardrobe and extra clothes, my Lager, spare food in both crates, water tank and spare water bottles ( full ) for the toilet header tank, 2 X full gas bottles, gennie and petrol, all the wifes stock including all the packaging etc. laptop & printer. i could go on.


----------



## twosugars (Nov 22, 2014)

There is a Vosa check point with a self service weighbridge like the Stirling one at Withy Patch on the A27 westbound between Lancing and Shoreham airport in west Sussex.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 22, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Yes,
> went through all that here http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/35943-went-weighbridge-today.html#post410416
> 
> Had to pay a tenner for the local weighbridge and they refused to allow me to weigh a single axle, even unoffically as i said I didn't need a print out but could I just look at the readout. NO we are not alowed to do that!! last time I there.
> ...




These are Dynamic Axle Weighers   


A metal plate set into the road that you drive over slowly and they weigh each axle independently and then give a total weight.

Compass Castaway 500LL


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 22, 2014)

People seem to rely to much on what the manfacture quotes as 'payload' in the small print there is a +/-5% margin so on 3500 kgs that works out at 175 kgs. If you have a stated payload of 350 kgs then possibly (more like probably) half your payload has gone, also the payload allows for the driver of 70 kgs (I wish) so if your partner travels with you & they are 70 kgs then your payload of 350 kgs then goes down to 105 kgs :scared::scared: all this is before we start adding up all those 'extras' some of which are actually what you think of as standard but the manfacturer counts as extra for the payload. Then unless you don't want to use your van for living in we need all the essentials like food, clothing, pots & pans etc.. I doubt if many vans on the road are under their rated weight.

Unless you weigh your van then you have no knowledge of its weight, weighbridges also have a tolerance usually as a percentage.


----------



## 1807truckman (Nov 22, 2014)

When the van is taken for it's MOT it gets weighed by the brake testing machine, it is a Mercedes Sprinter based Hymer A class with a MGW of 5000kg, even when fully loaded for going to a race meeting it has never been near the axle or gross weights.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 22, 2014)

The MOT brake testing machine is not as I found out a very reliable for weighing the vehicle. When I asked them to check the weight while it was being done they showed it to be overweight by a large amount (couple of hundred kilos).


----------



## harrow (Nov 22, 2014)

At my local council rubbish dump the traders with vans or lorry's have to pay for the weight of the gear they leave there. Its done by a weigh bridge.  The council operator has offered to check the weight for free, no certificate mind just written down.


----------



## sammingtons (Nov 23, 2014)

*Don't get it*

Sorry guys dont understand mines a 3.5 mwb high roof ? What do u mean overweight pleade explain I'm thicko u see ????????


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 23, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> SNIP
> Had to pay a tenner for the local weighbridge and they refused to allow me to weigh a single axle, even unoffically as i said I didn't need a print out but could I just look at the readout. NO we are not alowed to do that!! last time I there.



Why the secrecy? Sounds very odd to me. This one was a tenner: cash......
John


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 23, 2014)

siimplyloco said:


> Why the secrecy? Sounds very odd to me. This one was a tenner: cash......
> John
> ...................



Tenner cash, says FOC 

Exactly.

The place NOT to go is:

Pen Mill Feeds (Duffields) Ltd
Babylon View, Oxford Rd, Pen Mill Trading Estate, Yeovil, Somerset, BA21 5HR

The reason given by the young lady in the office was, 'We are not allowed to do that because our weighbridge is not designed for that, I did it the other week and was told off by my boss'
And she wouldn't budge, I said if I drive the front wheels off can i look at the meter when I pay the bill - NO.
So I did try, I do understand if I wanted a print out then it might be inaccurate, if not designed for that, and maybe used illegally,  but just looking the gauge if a bit different.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 23, 2014)

If that is the case with the weighbridge there  then they will run the danger of their customers being overweight on the axle and VOSA look for that more than the total weight. Whatever way you look at it,  the revenue they get from penalties is a useful income stream. The motorway ones take your photo compare to the DVLA data base and send out the fine by post, all automatic computorised income.  They are on most of the motorways now and will be spread to the others soon. They also give your speed at the same time just to check that the speed limiter in working.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 23, 2014)

GWAYGWAY said:


> If that is the case with the weighbridge there  then they will run the danger of their customers being overweight on the axle and VOSA look for that more than the total weight. Whatever way you look at it,  the revenue they get from penalties is a useful income stream. The motorway ones take your photo compare to the DVLA data base and send out the fine by post, all automatic computorised income.  They are on most of the motorways now and will be spread to the others soon. They also give your speed at the same time just to check that the speed limiter in working.




I`m more than willing to learn and found these interesting reading,

Weigh in motion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Transports Friend - Weigh in Motion Sensors (WIMS)

https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/vosa-weigh-in-motion-wim-sites-f0004537

Thanks for highlighting this.


----------



## zzzac (Nov 23, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance as i am a little confused with this weight issue, my new autotrail delaware states on the registration document that it is 4500kg doesnt mention how this is split on the axles on this document. Now Autotrail website says the vehicle is 4250kg with further details below
MEASUREMENTS
Max. authorised weight (kg)	4250kg
Max. front axle loading (kg)	2100kg
Max. rear axle loading (kg)	2400kg
Max. gross train weight (kg)	5500kg
MRO - Mass in Running Order (kg)	3640kg
Max. towing weight (kg)	1250kg

how is the authorised weight different to the actual weight of the vehicle as on the reg doc? if i get stopped which one will they take notice of? i am assuming it will be the 4500kg and not the 4250kg!

This is so blinking complicated, need to call up the local council in basingstoke and see where i can get it weighed, did find one but it was down some narrow lanes which i will give a miss, the tip is not that far but they dont seem to be listed on the weigh bridge list site.

Thanks


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 23, 2014)

No expert but my newish Swift has an info plate with all the weight details stamped into it,  cannot remember where it is exactly but I have seen it. I would be surprised if your motorhome hasn't got one and I would reckon that the plate is what the authorities would go off when weighing the vehicle if you were pulled over for a check.


----------



## sak (Nov 23, 2014)

If you call in the local scrapyard and ask if they will weigh your vehicle on their weighbridge would be a better option than going to a public weighbridge as VOSA are now self funding they are out to get everyone and motorhomes are an easy target.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 23, 2014)

sak said:


> If you call in the local scrapyard and ask if they will weigh your vehicle on their weighbridge would be a better option than going to a public weighbridge as VOSA are now self funding they are out to get everyone and motorhomes are an easy target.



Tried that, based on the weight he offered £112.00  :sad:


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 23, 2014)

I am a real camper virgin and this is the first time I have read about weights.... ....   I have a Mitsubishi Delica JB500  imported from Japan   -  there are very few of them around - and I have no paperwork for it, no user manual and have not been able to find one.

I  have no understanding of this weight issue...   please could someone give me an "idiots guide" please  - or refer me to a www-link which might help.  Thank you.


----------



## hextal (Nov 24, 2014)

There's a free weigh station open 24hrs a day just south of Leeds (obviously not much use to too many people - but good for locals).

It's just off the M62 Jnct 27.


----------



## hextal (Nov 24, 2014)

delicagirl said:


> I am a real camper virgin and this is the first time I have read about weights.... ....   I have a Mitsubishi Delica JB500  imported from Japan   -  there are very few of them around - and I have no paperwork for it, no user manual and have not been able to find one.
> 
> I  have no understanding of this weight issue...   please could someone give me an "idiots guide" please  - or refer me to a www-link which might help.  Thank you.



You'll have a maximum gross vehicle weight and maximum axle weights sticker/plate somewhere (hopefully). Possibly in the driver's door frame or engine bay. You just need to not be heavier than these when you've filled the 'van.


----------



## zzzac (Nov 24, 2014)

Ok, found the stickers, but i have 3

One says AL-KO and reads the following
4500KG
6000KG
1-2100KG
2-2400KG

the second sticker is from autotrail and says
Third Stage Conversion
4500KG
6000KG
1-2100KG
2-2400KG
3-0000KG

the third says  Fiat Group Automobiles S.P.A
4250KG
6250KG
1-2100KG
2-2400KG

Still confused as 2 of the stickers are saying 4500KG and the third is saying 4250KG

Which is correct?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 24, 2014)

zzzac said:


> Ok, found the stickers, but i have 3
> 
> One says AL-KO and reads the following
> 4500KG
> ...





Stickers 1 & 2 are correct.

Sticker 3 was the original specification when built and then AL-KO uprated it to 4500KG.


----------



## zzzac (Nov 24, 2014)

so it will be weighed as 4500KG which means i can take 250kg more than what Autotrail are leading me to believe?

Thanks


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 24, 2014)

Yes, if you go back to your post #41 you will see the MRO as 3640Kg.

Take that figure away from the gross weight of 4500Kg and the payload is 860Kg approx.

Any extras like bike racks, satellite. solar panels etc. eat into the payload.


----------



## zzzac (Nov 24, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> Yes, if you go back to your post #41 you will see the MRO as 3640Kg.
> 
> Take that figure away from the gross weight of 4500Kg and the payload is 860Kg approx.
> 
> Any extras like bike racks, satellite. solar panels etc. eat into the payload.



Thanks for the info, that is quite a lot left. i will get it weighed just to be on the safe side now i know what i need to take notice of.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 24, 2014)

"Vehicles are restricted by a maximum weight, usually specified on the manufacturer's plate. Both the police and trading standards officers may stop and check vehicle weights. The maximum fine for an overloaded vehicle is £5,000."

Ouch


----------



## basa99 (Nov 24, 2014)

*weight of vechile*

I had my motorhome weighed when i last had it MOT'd.
 Part of the test is to weigh the front and rear axles so the machine can work out the brake efficiency for the brake test. The test calculates the weight VS brake efficiency to see if it meets the legal requirement
Obviously you can then get the total weight by adding the two together.

The tester came up with the suggestion and it works out fine all I do now is ask for the details when they test it.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Nov 26, 2014)

I was interested in this thread as I'm about to fit a bulk gas tank.
Went this morning to my local weighbridge and was pleased to find that with a full fuel tank and full water tank(130L) and myself in the cab I still have 400KG to go at.  Nice chap did overall weight and both axle weights and charged me £6. Thought that was OK.But then I do live up north. Strangely my previous van ,a smaller overall length low profile from the same manufacturer Rapido was heavier than my current A class.
Anyway now I know where to fit my gas tank


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 26, 2014)

*initials hate them*



Wooie1958 said:


> Yes, if you go back to your post #41 you will see the MRO as 3640Kg.
> 
> Take that figure away from the gross weight of 4500Kg and the payload is 860Kg approx.
> 
> Any extras like bike racks, satellite. solar panels etc. eat into the payload.



So mr knowledgeable wooie
My alko plate says
gvw I presume gross vehicle weight = 3400
gtw I have no idea unless its train weight or trailer weight = 4800

axle 1= 1690
axle 2= 1900 added together is = 3590

So question how many pork chops can I carry in the shed and if the gtw is not the trailer weight I can pull, where do I find that, also why do the axle weights come to more than the gross vehicle weight :beer::beer::nicethread::danger:


----------



## mark61 (Nov 26, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> So mr knowledgeable wooie
> My alko plate says
> gvw I presume gross vehicle weight = 3400
> gtw I have no idea unless its train weight or trailer weight = 4800
> ...



Need to get it weighed to find out how many pork chops you can carry. 
GTW is Gross Train Weight in Europe
The sum of the axles is always slightly more then GVW.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 26, 2014)

Just called where I get my coal from and he will weigh my motorhome for no charge. So will load up tomoss with fuel, full water tank, spare tyre, genny, drinking water container and last but not least the dog lol.
Van is already full of tinned food and clothes so in theory apart from my son who's about 70kg van will be as heavy as it ever will be.


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 26, 2014)

*europe*



mark61 said:


> Need to get it weighed to find out how many pork chops you can carry.
> GTW is Gross Train Weight in Europe
> The sum of the axles is always slightly more then GVW.



yes thanks but I need to know what weight I am aiming at :rulez:are they european rulez.

edit on reading further my maximum weight is the axle weights added together, is this correct?


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

basa99 said:


> I had my motorhome weighed when i last had it MOT'd.
> Part of the test is to weigh the front and rear axles so the machine can work out the brake efficiency for the brake test. The test calculates the weight VS brake efficiency to see if it meets the legal requirement
> Obviously you can then get the total weight by adding the two together.
> 
> The tester came up with the suggestion and it works out fine all I do now is ask for the details when they test it.



Not sure that works? I'd still get it weighed. 
A MOT brake tester works out the percentage of brake efficiency to axle weight and that's the only reason it needs to weigh the axle.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 26, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> yes thanks but I need to know what weight I am aiming at :rulez:are they european rulez.
> 
> edit on reading further my maximum weight is the axle weights added together, is this correct?



No, your maximum weight is the GVW (was it 3400Kg in your case)
The sum of the axle weights is slightly more then the GVW.

It is possible to overload an axle (usually rear)  and still be within the GVW.

You are aiming to be below all the weights  quoted from plate. 

The rules are European now, but we have always had our own, so no blaming the Europeans here, lol


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 26, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> So mr knowledgeable wooie
> My alko plate says
> gvw I presume gross vehicle weight = 3400
> gtw I have no idea unless its train weight or trailer weight = 4800
> ...




You rang M`Lord ........... LOL

GVW ( Gross Vehicle Weight ) is 3400, that is the maximum weight for the vehicle on it`s own.

GTW ( Gross Train Weight ) is 4800, that is the maximum weight allowed for the vehicle and a trailer when added together.

So when fully loaded with the van at 3400 you can tow a trailer up to and including 1400.

The axle weights add up to more than the gross weight so you have a little flexibility when loading.

If you take the rear up to the maximum of 1900 then the front one is lowered to 1500 which then would total 3400.

Likewise, if you load the front up to the maximum of 1690 then the rear lowers to 1710.


P.S.

All the above are Kg`s to save any confusion.


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 26, 2014)

*will get it weighed soon*

I am quite sure I will need to upgrade vin if the shed will take it, it does work hard for its pleasure of having me :sucks:

Someone I know in a van pulling caravan got fined for no tacho and had to leave caravan behind also get towbar removed from van fine was £800 I think.


----------



## Mertom (Nov 26, 2014)

*Weighing your van*

I have used weighbridges but one down our way will only do total weight so I bought one of those Reich portable scales it weighs each wheel individually and gives you your axle totals it works really well and I can now distribute loads evenly without overloading either axle.It was about £170 but well worth it for peace of mind


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertom said:


> I have used weighbridges but one down our way will only do total weight so I bought one of those Reich portable scales it weighs each wheel individually and gives you your axle totals it works really well and I can now distribute loads evenly without overloading either axle.It was about £170 but well worth it for peace of mind



Looked at them after seeing your post.
I will check my front and rear axle weights tomoss to determine whether I would need the 1,000kg or the more expensive 1,500kg model.
Are they easy to use and accurate versus a weigh bridge ?


----------



## Mertom (Nov 26, 2014)

*Reich*

I bought the bigger one as my van is 1650 & 2240 they are dead easy to use as long as you have a flat surface you just drive over it with each wheel the instructions are pretty straight forward.you can set it for three different axle configurations.
The good thing is you can take it away with you so when you load up with all that plonk to bring home you will be legal I have found better than weigh bridge as they have told me that it's not to accurate when only doing one axle at a time as it depends whether you park up centre of axles and that's hard without measuring as you do it


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 26, 2014)

Mertom said:


> I bought the bigger one as my van is 1650 & 2240 they are dead easy to use as long as you have a flat surface you just drive over it with each wheel the instructions are pretty straight forward.you can set it for three different axle configurations.
> The good thing is you can take it away with you so when you load up with all that plonk to bring home you will be legal I have found better than weigh bridge as they have told me that it's not to accurate when only doing one axle at a time as it depends whether you park up centre of axles and that's hard without measuring as you do it



Many thanks, regardless of what my axle weights are I may go for the bigger one which will future proof it if I go for a bigger motorhome in the future.


----------



## Val54 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mertom said:


> I bought the bigger one as my van is 1650 & 2240 they are dead easy to use as long as you have a flat surface you just drive over it with each wheel the instructions are pretty straight forward.you can set it for three different axle configurations.
> The good thing is you can take it away with you so when you load up with all that plonk to bring home you will be legal I have found better than weigh bridge as they have told me that it's not to accurate when only doing one axle at a time as it depends whether you park up centre of axles and that's hard without measuring as you do it



Our local weigbridge operator also warned us that the individual axle readings would not be accurate so we invested in a Reich, they come up on Fleabay from time to time. Really easy to use, I would add that it is worth weighing each wheel a couple of times and then taking the average as the speed at which you drive over it does affect the reading by up to 10kg. It has allowed us to reduce the tyre pressures by 10-15 psi as well.
Dave


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 27, 2014)

CNF Outdoors have the 1500kg model @ £159.00. Just waiting for a callback regarding if they have stock.
It's the cheapest I have found in the UK.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 27, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Our local weigbridge operator also warned us that the individual axle readings would not be accurate    / snip



That's interesting, so the sum of the 2 halfs does not equal the whole ? Why is that? could some cleaver person explain.:bow:


----------



## Robmac (Nov 27, 2014)

Mertom said:


> I have used weighbridges but one down our way will only do total weight so I bought one of those Reich portable scales it weighs each wheel individually and gives you your axle totals it works really well and I can now distribute loads evenly without overloading either axle.It was about £170 but well worth it for peace of mind



I too have one of these (The larger one). When I use mine, I place a piece of wood the same thickness as the scales under each of the other 3 wheels. This ensures that when you drive onto the scales, the other wheels are at the same level.

If you do not do this, the van will be at a slight tilt, and fuel and water in the tanks will flow backwards/sideways thus making the front lighter and the back heavier during weighing, and vice versa. Hard to explain, but hopefully you get what I mean?

Have you compared your results with the weights given by a public weighing machine? I haven't, but must get around to it.


----------



## Teutone (Nov 27, 2014)

Mertom said:


> I have used weighbridges but one down our way will only do total weight so I bought one of those Reich portable scales it weighs each wheel individually and gives you your axle totals it works really well and I can now distribute loads evenly without overloading either axle.It was about £170 but well worth it for peace of mind



wonder if these are any good. Waage für Reisemobil, Caravanwaage, Gewichtskontrolle, Reich Waage, bis 1500 Kg | eBay


----------



## Robmac (Nov 27, 2014)

Teutone said:


> wonder if these are any good. Waage für Reisemobil, Caravanwaage, Gewichtskontrolle, Reich Waage, bis 1500 Kg | eBay



Looks exactly the same as the Reich.

On second glance I see it is a Reich. As previously discussed, they are very easy to use and supposedly accurate. I need to calibrate mine against a weighbridge.


----------



## Val54 (Nov 27, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> That's interesting, so the sum of the 2 halfs does not equal the whole ? Why is that? could some cleaver person explain.:bow:



Don't profess to be the clever person but I think it's to do with how far onto the weigbridge the front axle is. Presumably the further on the more central weight is counted by the sensor, if you are weighed with the front axle only just on, then it will weigh lighter. The total weight will still be correct but it is the split between the axle measurements that may be inaccurate.

The German eBay item is the same model as ours.
Dave


----------



## Teutone (Nov 27, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Don't profess to be the clever person but I think it's to do with how far onto the weigbridge the front axle is. Presumably the further on the more central weight is counted by the sensor, if you are weighed with the front axle only just on, then it will weigh lighter. The total weight will still be correct but it is the split between the axle measurements that may be inaccurate.
> 
> The German eBay item is the same model as ours.
> Dave



Thanks I didn't realise that is a REICH


----------



## Teutone (Nov 27, 2014)

Val54 said:


> Don't profess to be the clever person but I think it's to do with how far onto the weigbridge the front axle is. Presumably the further on the more central weight is counted by the sensor, if you are weighed with the front axle only just on, then it will weigh lighter. The total weight will still be correct but it is the split between the axle measurements that may be inaccurate.
> 
> The German eBay item is the same model as ours.
> Dave



I struggle with this a little bit as well to be honest. 
With the scales under one side only, it looks like a long lever to me. I think Robmac's approach with the wooden board is quite good. At least you take the gradient left/right out of the measurement

I try to imagine a 1000kg 1000mm long log. If I put this log on a scale right in the middle the scale will show 1000kg.
But what if I weigh the log at the left end with the right end on the ground and vice versa?
Will this show twice 500kg? I have mu doubts.
Maybe in the case of the motorhome / caravan it neglectable and if stayed a few kgs below the absolut max will be sufficient.
But anyways, to have some sort of idea how heavy one's vehicle is, is better than no idea at all.


----------



## Val54 (Nov 27, 2014)

Teutone said:


> I struggle with this a little bit as well to be honest.
> With the scales under one side only, it looks like a long lever to me. I think Robmac's approach with the wooden board is quite good. At least you take the gradient left/right out of the measurement
> 
> I try to imagine a 1000kg 1000mm long log. If I put this log on a scale right in the middle the scale will show 1000kg.
> ...



The instructions that come with the Reich recommend using a plank to level the axle being weighed, Robmac has gone one further by levelling the whole van. 
Dave


----------



## Robmac (Nov 27, 2014)

Val54 said:


> The instructions that come with the Reich recommend using a plank to level the axle being weighed, Robmac has gone one further by levelling the whole van.
> Dave



Indeed, because of the weight of liquid mainly. However, I think Teutone is also correct about the lever effect, weights will vary if a different fulcrum is used.


----------



## Teutone (Nov 27, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Indeed, because of the weight of liquid mainly. However, I think Teutone is also correct about the lever effect, weights will vary if a different fulcrum is used.



I dabble a little bit with motorsport and when a car is "corner weighed" for optimal balance, there are always FOUR scales used linked to a central brain. If the floor isn't absolute flat and level, the readings can be inacurate even when using this type of scale.


----------



## Val54 (Nov 27, 2014)

Teutone said:


> I struggle with this a little bit as well to be honest.
> With the scales under one side only, it looks like a long lever to me. I think Robmac's approach with the wooden board is quite good. At least you take the gradient left/right out of the measurement
> 
> I try to imagine a 1000kg 1000mm long log. If I put this log on a scale right in the middle the scale will show 1000kg.
> ...



Whatever the science is, the inaccuracy of weighing by axles is recognised by Trading Standards. Public weighbridges are not allowed to issue tickets for "double weighing" where goods will be sold, ie 15 tons of sand, scrap metal or whatever. Double weighing happens when a large vehicle that won't fit on the weighplate, artic etc , is weighed separately by front and back axles and then the results added together. Most weighbridges are only designed to weigh the whole vehicle with and without load.
Dave


----------



## Norm De Plume (Nov 27, 2014)

These people seem to have the best prices for Reich CWCs in the UK

Caravan weight control | Chassis | Car & caravan accessories - Obelink.co.uk
Caravan weight control extra | Chassis | Car & caravan accessories - Obelink.co.uk


----------



## Robmac (Nov 27, 2014)

Teutone said:


> I dabble a little bit with motorsport and when a car is "corner weighed" for optimal balance, there are always FOUR scales used linked to a central brain. If the floor isn't absolute flat and level, the readings can be inacurate even when using this type of scale.



Sounds like proof to me, they know their business. Although I don't know how much an inaccuracy it would cause, but I suppose it can be more critical in motorsport. It does give me some peace of mind though to know that my setup weighs me in at under the limit, so I think they are well worth the purchase.
I suppose the other way of doing it would be to get a dry weight for your vehicle as near as possible, (almost empty fuel, no passengers, no water) and then estimate the weight of your load, as long as you under estimate!


----------



## Teutone (Nov 27, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Sounds like proof to me, they know their business. Although I don't know how much an inaccuracy it would cause, but I suppose it can be more critical in motorsport. It does give me some peace of mind though to know that my setup weighs me in at under the limit, so I think they are well worth the purchase.
> I suppose the other way of doing it would be to get a dry weight for your vehicle as near as possible, (almost empty fuel, no passengers, no water) and then estimate the weight of your load, as long as you under estimate!



I toying to get one. It's not too much money IMO. We just bought the Motorhome so it's empty and I want to get it weighed next week. Would be good to have the REICH scale then to compare on the spot.


----------



## Val54 (Nov 27, 2014)

Teutone said:


> I toying to get one. It's not too much money IMO. We just bought the Motorhome so it's empty and I want to get it weighed next week. Would be good to have the REICH scale then to compare on the spot.



I think they are worth it just for the peace of mind and to get accurate axle weights for calculating your tyre pressures and hopefully a more comfortable ride rather than relying on the max.van pressures that the manufacturers recommend.
Dave


----------



## Robmac (Nov 27, 2014)

Teutone said:


> I toying to get one. It's not too much money IMO. We just bought the Motorhome so it's empty and I want to get it weighed next week. Would be good to have the REICH scale then to compare on the spot.



Looking at your profile, we live in the same county! Maybe could arrange to meet at a weighbridge and you can try my Reich? Or you can try it without paying for a weighbridge if you prefer.  (I am away for the weekend, but often available in the week).


----------



## Teutone (Nov 27, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Looking at your profile, we live in the same county! Maybe could arrange to meet at a weighbridge and you can try my Reich? Or you can try it without paying for a weighbridge if you prefer.  (I am away for the weekend, but often available in the week).



Thanks for your generous offer. Will PM shortly


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 27, 2014)

I can fully understand that if there are any liquids on board then all must wheels must be level as the load will shift,  so the entry (and or exit) to the weighbridge must be at the same height as the weighbridge itself. Maybe that can cause the errors?  :idea: Or do moments and all that come in to it?


----------



## Robmac (Nov 27, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> I can fully understand that if there are any liquids on board then all must wheels must be level as the load will shift,  so the entry (and or exit) to the weighbridge must be at the same height as the weighbridge itself. Maybe that can cause the errors?  :idea: Or do moments and all that come in to it?



Quite possibly!

I was talking to a VOSA chap recently, and he said that usually (but not always) they would allow you to be up to 5% overweight without taking any action, I have found them generally to be fairly reasonable people!

As long as I can be fairly sure that my scales will keep me within a few Kg of the guidelines, I am fairly happy.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 27, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Quite possibly!
> 
> I was talking to a VOSA chap recently, and he said that usually (but not always) *they would allow you to be up to 5% overweight* without taking any action, I have found them generally to be fairly reasonable people!
> 
> As long as I can be fairly sure that my scales will keep me within a few Kg of the guidelines, I am fairly happy.



That's a lot, 175Kg at least for most MHs


----------



## Robmac (Nov 27, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> That's a lot, 175Kg at least for most MHs



That's what i thought, I think they are after the commercials that run a tonne or so overweight more than the lesser offenders.


----------



## Teutone (Nov 27, 2014)

Robmac said:


> That's what i thought, I think they are after the commercials that run a tonne or so overweight more than the lesser offenders.



I believe we can stay within the 3.5t of the total weight. I am just concerned about the rear axle weight with the scooter in the garage. Would not like to upgrade to 3.85t for various reasons. Speed limit abroad for a start and other restrictions like parking etc.


----------



## lebesset (Nov 27, 2014)

Robmac said:


> Quite possibly!
> 
> I was talking to a VOSA chap recently, and he said that usually (but not always) they would allow you to be up to 5% overweight without taking any action, I have found them generally to be fairly reasonable people!
> 
> As long as I can be fairly sure that my scales will keep me within a few Kg of the guidelines, I am fairly happy.



same in france ....if your motorhome is in good nick they normally just rap your knucles for 5%


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 27, 2014)

I did notice that the VOSA? Trading Standards, weigh scale at Brenley Corner A2/M2 is not on the level it has a slope up to it and a bit level and then ramps up a bit more,
When an artic was weighed it pulled away and the cab rose right up when going over the bar, then carried forwards making the 2nd axle  push down harder as the front was  still rearing up as it went over the scale, the trailer was OK axle wise. This gave a very light front axle and a grossly heavy 2nd axle which they said was a nick, When this was pointed out they backed down over it. BUT the same bloody axle weigher is still in use now.  
Another point was I though ONLY a Policeman in uniform can stop you on the road. Not a noddy man from Trading Standards or VOSA they are only an agency run  as a business and have no rights or privileges to wave you down on the road?????????????????


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 27, 2014)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I did notice that the VOSA? Trading Standards, weigh scale at Brenley Corner A2/M2 is not on the level it has a slope up to it and a bit level and then ramps up a bit more,
> When an artic was weighed it pulled away and the cab rose right up when going over the bar, then carried forwards making the 2nd axle  push down harder as the front was  still rearing up as it went over the scale, the trailer was OK axle wise. This gave a very light front axle and a grossly heavy 2nd axle which they said was a nick, When this was pointed out they backed down over it. BUT the same bloody axle weigher is still in use now.
> Another point was I though ONLY a Policeman in uniform can stop you on the road. Not a noddy man from Trading Standards or VOSA they are only an agency run  as a business and have no rights or privileges to wave you down on the road?????????????????



VOSA were given the power to pull vehicles for checks some years ago around 2003 I believe and frequently do. Sections 107 & 108 of the Highway Code say VOSA officers and Highways Agency Officers have powers to stop vehicles and it is an offence not to comply with their directions.
These also have the powers to issue FPN.
So my advise would be to pull over if requested or the 'noddy men' as you call them will probably have the police stopping you further down the road.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 28, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> VOSA were given the power to pull vehicles for checks some years ago around 2003 I believe and frequently do. Sections 107 & 108 of the Highway Code say VOSA officers and Highways Agency Officers have powers to stop vehicles and it is an offence not to comply with their directions.
> These also have the powers to issue FPN.
> So my advise would be to pull over if requested or the 'noddy men' as you call them will probably have the police stopping you further down the road.



Correct, but if you notice a VOSA vehicle behind you on the motorway, surely if you are driving at the speed limit, they are not allowed to exceed the speed limit to catch up with you and overtake?

Last time I was stopped, they overtook me and flashed a 'Follow me' sign in their rear window. 

This would not apply on a dual carriageway as we are restricted to 60 MPH if over 3050Kg and the VOSA vehicle can do 70.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 28, 2014)

Teutone said:


> I believe we can stay within the 3.5t of the total weight. I am just concerned about the rear axle weight with the scooter in the garage. Would not like to upgrade to 3.85t for various reasons. Speed limit abroad for a start and other restrictions like parking etc.



This is probably why VOSA allow the 5% discretion. Because our vehicles are safely upgradeable, which I believe is only a paper exercise without inspection.

I probably will upgrade mine at some point though, as I am only 3200 Kg, so I can upgrade to 3500 without any negatives.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Robmac said:


> This is probably why VOSA allow the 5% discretion. Because our vehicles are safely upgradeable, which I believe is only a paper exercise without inspection.
> 
> I probably will upgrade mine at some point though, as I am only 3200 Kg, so I can upgrade to 3500 without any negatives.



How easy is it to upgrade ? My Swift has a paltry payload of 372kg and when I think about it I have a satellite on the roof, a Fiamma awning and carry a spare tyre. That's probably used up 100kg before I put anything in the motorhome !


----------



## Robmac (Nov 28, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> How easy is it to upgrade ? My Swift has a paltry payload of 372kg and when I think about it I have a satellite on the roof, a Fiamma awning and carry a spare tyre. That's probably used up 100kg before I put anything in the motorhome !



These people will do it for you;

SvTech - Special Vehicle Technology

Might be worth an inquiry?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Robmac said:


> These people will do it for you;
> 
> SvTech - Special Vehicle Technology
> 
> Might be worth an inquiry?



Thanks, will do a bit of investigating today.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 28, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> How easy is it to upgrade ? *My Swift has a paltry payload of 372kg* and when I think about it I have a satellite on the roof, a Fiamma awning and carry a spare tyre. That's probably used up 100kg before I put anything in the motorhome !



That's the weight of four people. No water and waste. No luggage, No tools or utensils, No food, No clothing. I have no idea how many seat-belts you have but some of these manufacturers should be held responsible for the vehicles being overloaded if the owner is only carrying what can reasonable be expected for the use the vehicle was designed and sold for.:mad2:

Richard


----------



## Robmac (Nov 28, 2014)

Tbear said:


> That's the weight of four people. No water and waste. No luggage, No tools or utensils, No food, No clothing. I have no idea how many seat-belts you have but some of these manufacturers should be held responsible for the vehicles being overloaded if the owner is only carrying what can reasonable be expected for the use the vehicle was designed and sold for.:mad2:
> 
> Richard



I find it amazing how little manufacturers allow. My canoe has a payload of  363 kg!


----------



## Siimplyloco (Nov 28, 2014)

*DVLA coughed up our PHGV refund!*

We got home last night - through wind, rain and endless roadworks- and that was only from Portsmouth, to find a cheque for £60 courtesy of the DVLA as a result of me 'correcting' the taxation class to Private Heavy Goods. I had to wrench it out of them because they reckoned that I hadn't sent them the old tax disc, which I had sellotaped to the covering letter. My chasing up emails were acknowledged but never answered, so I sent them the photocopy I had made of the letter, complete with facsimile tax disc. None of this was necessary because the disc had been made redundant by legislation! I now have a cheque and HUGO is completely legal. We now have to unload the goodies to restore the headroom on the payload!

Regarding lower speed limits for PHGV's, I'm quite happy to drive at 80kph on single carriageway roads, and I keep up with the trucks easily on bigger stuff.  We just covered over 2000 miles without undue stress or breakdown. Scandinavia next year methinks...
John


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 28, 2014)

Robmac said:


> These people will do it for you;
> 
> SvTech - Special Vehicle Technology
> 
> Might be worth an inquiry?





Obanboy666 said:


> Thanks, will do a bit of investigating today.






The easiest way is to ring them up and ask for *Steve*.

Have all the info, Tyre Size, Load Rating and the V5 at hand and he`ll tell you instantly what if any you can uprate to.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tbear said:


> That's the weight of four people. No water and waste. No luggage, No tools or utensils, No food, No clothing. I have no idea how many seat-belts you have but some of these manufacturers should be held responsible for the vehicles being overloaded if the owner is only carrying what can reasonable be expected for the use the vehicle was designed and sold for.:mad2:
> 
> Richard



4 seat belts. I usually travel on my own plus the dog and reckon if I had 4 people onboard I would have to virtually carry nothing else !
Has this come about with the license change reference 3.5 tonne ? I have noticed on numerous websites that you can have the weight increased on a new vehicle as a no cost option.


----------



## izwozral (Nov 28, 2014)

Not sure if this makes any sense but couldn't you just weigh all the non-fixed items you are taking with you [take notes] then go to a weighbridge, weigh the front & rear axle then whole weight, drive home & start off loading the excess weight & discard the non-essentials? The maximum axle weights are on the vehicle plate so it would be easy to spot where the savings needed to be made.

I realise that you would be driving illegally to the weighbridge if you are over weight, I suppose that is the chance you take, but it would be a good 'thinning' out exercise & it would make you think harder about "do i really need to take that"?

I am dreading having my MH weighed because I have added so many fixed items, awning, leisure batteries, spare wheel, ladders, alarms, locks, camera's, solar panels etc etc. :scared::scared:

This isn't aimed at anyone in particular it is a general question to all.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 28, 2014)

Robmac said:


> I find it amazing how little manufacturers allow. My canoe has a payload of  363 kg!




All down to cost I suppose. Virtually all new vans that MH's are based on are available as 4, 4.6 & even 5 tonne models, but convertors seem to start with the cheapest option. Punters have to do their homework before buying.
Trouble is with MH's is that, by and large they stay at the same weight, so drivers rarely experience driving a half loaded vehicle compared to a fully loaded or even over loaded vehicle.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> The easiest way is to ring them up and ask for *Steve*.
> 
> Have all the info, Tyre Size, Load Rating and the V5 at hand and he`ll tell you instantly what if any you can uprate to.



Contacted SVtech this morning.
Gave details over the phone, I can have a 200kg increase with no modifications @ £360.00 and a £60.00 saving on road tax.
To update to 3850kg I would need air suspension fitting to rear end.

I will wiegh fully loaded motorhome next week and if I am near or over my present 3500kg max will go for the 200kg update.
In theory I intend keeping the motorhome for the foreseeable future so the saving on road tax will pay for the update in just over 3 years.


----------



## izwozral (Nov 28, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Contacted SVtech this morning.
> Gave details over the phone, I can have a 200kg increase with no modifications @ £360.00 and a £60.00 saving on road tax.
> To update to 3850kg I would need air suspension fitting to rear end.
> 
> ...



I don't understand, will the authorities recognise the upgrade & is it just a paper exercise?

Why is there a £60 saving on road tax & wont it take 6 years to cover the cost of the upgrade? 6 x 60 = 360

Confused.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 28, 2014)

izwozral said:


> I don't understand, will the authorities recognise the upgrade & is it just a paper exercise?
> 
> Why is there a £60 saving on road tax & wont it take 6 years to cover the cost of the upgrade? 6 x 60 = 360
> 
> Confused.



Yes, it's just a paperwork exercise. It must be to do with the licence change some years ago, I think in 1997 which meant anyone taking their normal test is limited to 3500kg. I'm an old codger so not a problem to me lol.
Got the maths wrong, yes 6 years to recover cost. It's to do with the taxation change once uprated to over 3500kg.
Strangely enough I checked the plate on my motorhome for the axle weights and it states 1 - 1850 kg. 2 - 2000kg ?????
This confirms my suspicions around plating it at 3500kg to allow any driver to drive the vehicle.
in theory if I was stopped and they went of the axle weight plate I would be ok if under 3850 kg ??? Interesting.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Robmac said:


> I find it amazing how little manufacturers allow. My canoe has a payload of  363 kg!



Just been browsing through the Autotrail website.
I thought my payload was poor, some of the 3,500 kg Apache motorhomes have a payload of only 270kg's unless you go for the upgrade. I believe the upgrade is foc.


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 28, 2014)

Wooie1958 said:


> The easiest way is to ring them up and ask for *Steve*.
> 
> Have all the info, Tyre Size, Load Rating and the V5 at hand and he`ll tell you instantly what if any you can uprate to.



I rang him and he emailed me forms to fill out, done it so will wait for result.


----------



## antiqueman (Nov 28, 2014)

*me too*



Obanboy666 said:


> Contacted SVtech this morning.
> Gave details over the phone, I can have a 200kg increase with no modifications @ £360.00 and a £60.00 saving on road tax.
> To update to 3850kg I would need air suspension fitting to rear end.
> 
> ...



hmmm maybe he has got sick of folk ringing so sent me the forms interesting to know what exactly do they do for £360 I wonder? apart from knowing the rules.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 28, 2014)

antiqueman said:


> hmmm maybe he has got sick of folk ringing so sent me the forms interesting to know what exactly do they do for £360 I wonder? apart from knowing the rules.




Yes, it seems quite a considerable cost for basically a paperwork exercise and I assume a replacement plate to stick / rivet on under the bonnet. I will print off the form from their website if I need to update after wieghing the motorhome next week.


----------



## RoadTrek Boy (Nov 28, 2014)

*PLG or PHGV ? Help!*

My V5 states PLG no weight listed, but my vehicle is plated GVWR 3955 and GAWR Front 1818 Rear 2609 KG, it's a Roadtrek 190v registered new in the uk
2001, is this in the correct taxation class?
I am having an Orbit Turny disability seat fitted which is quite heavy so will get it weighted when all bits sorted. :drive:


----------



## Tbear (Nov 28, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> 4 seat belts. I usually travel on my own plus the dog and reckon if I had 4 people onboard I would have to virtually carry nothing else !
> Has this come about with the license change reference 3.5 tonne ? I have noticed on numerous websites that you can have the weight increased on a new vehicle as a no cost option.



I am sure I read somewhere that there is a problem  with recovery if you are over 3.5 tonne with several companies. May be worth a check before you start paying that sort of money.

Richard


----------



## mark61 (Nov 28, 2014)

I'd rather tow a trailer then be a few Kg short of GVW.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 28, 2014)

Have any members used SVTECH ? I'm just sure what the procedure is once you have sent them the relevant forms etc.
Do they then get in touch advising the cost etc ? What will I have to do ie. DVLA.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 28, 2014)

Obanboy666 said:


> Have any members used SVTECH ? I'm just sure what the procedure is once you have sent them the relevant forms etc.
> Do they then get in touch advising the cost etc ? What will I have to do ie. DVLA.





I`ve used them but i only live 10-15 minutes away from them.

I took my van to them for Steve to inspect ( could have done it over the phone if i wanted ) but it was easy to take to them and no mistakes.

He checked the spec including the VIN plates, tyre size and load ratings and that i`ve also got Air Suspension which added 100Kg to the new GVW.

He then printed a new VIN plate sticker with all the new details on it and the date from which it applies.

He attached the VIN plate sticker to the drivers footwell as the area under the bonnet already has 2 VIN plates on it ( Peugeot & ALKO ).

You also get an Embossed Certificate which he tells you to copy and then send it along with the amended V5 to the DVLA Swansea.

That`s it, job done and it applies immediately.


P.S.

PM sent.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 28, 2014)

I had my front axle weight upgraded from 1850 to 2000 kgs, didn't help my MGW that was stuck at 3850kgs. I spike to somebody at SVTECH to see if I could get it any higher, he explained that to get the weight of a chassis tested costs thousands, things such as tyres, braking perormance etc as well as it being put round a test track. Once a combination is approved then similat ones can be upgraded to the same, their costs are fixed so if you are going from 3.5 to 4 ton or like mine just one axle increased by 150kgs they charge the same. They issue a certificate & tamperproof sticker for you to fit. Not sure if they inform DVLA if the category changes or you do it yourself.
I was lucky my dealer paid for new uprated springs & SVTECH.


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 28, 2014)

Kontiki said:


> .......................... They issue a certificate & tamperproof sticker for you to fit............. SVTECH.



Haha, it's not that tamper proof, used SVTEC to uprate mine from 3.4t to 3.750t.  After my accident , I had to have the front steel panel where I fixed the new VIN plate they supplied too, replaced; bodyshop took it off the old panel and fixed it on the new one, no problem.


----------



## Tbear (Nov 29, 2014)

yeoblade said:


> Haha, it's not that tamper proof, used SVTEC to uprate mine from 3.4t to 3.750t.  After my accident , I had to have the front steel panel where I fixed the new VIN plate they supplied too, replaced; *bodyshop took it off the old panel and fixed it on the new one, no problem*.



I would worry about using a company like that.:lol-053:

Richard


----------



## yeoblade (Nov 29, 2014)

Tbear said:


> I would worry about using a company like that.:lol-053:
> 
> Richard




They seemed fine to me, they also sale nearly new cars for around half price too.


----------



## Teutone (Nov 29, 2014)

Tbear said:


> I would worry about using a company like that.:lol-053:
> 
> Richard



What's wrong with this? Somebody has to move the plate when the panel which it is riveted / bonded to is replaced. In the end it's just a plate supplying the data in a easy to access form. It's not an official document with a stamp on it.
Tamperproof in this case refers to make it difficult to change what ON the plate, but not difficult attaching it.


----------



## Teutone (Dec 5, 2014)

went on the weigh bridge today and I am well happy.
Hymer T622CL EMPTY with a full tank of diesel and empty gas bottle

Total 2900kg
front 1280kg
rear 1620kg

Means we will be ok to stay with 3500kg MAM and rear axle weight is still achievable even with the garage loaded up (2250kg max rear axle weight)


----------

